# Eclipse:Shortcut:Strg+Mausclick, zurück zur letzten Position



## vogella (26. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

noch eine Frage bzgl. Shortcuts in Eclipse. Über Strg und Mausclick auf eine Variable kann ich zur Deklaration springen. 

Gibt es einen Shortcut, um wieder zu der letzten Position zurückzuspringen? Aktuell merke ich mir die Zeile, in der ich bin und gehe dann wieder über Strg + L + Zeilennummer zurück; daß erscheint mir aber zu umständlich.

Vielen Dank, Lars


----------



## SlaterB (26. Okt 2006)

Alt+Left?


----------



## vogella (26. Okt 2006)

Hallo SlaterB,

danke, das war es. 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

